# Article on the pocket diaper patent...



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

http://busyparentsonline.com/naturalfamily/index.htm


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

thanks for ticking me off all over again.. I really gotta get rid of those FB's..


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Although I believe we each definitely have strong opinions on this subject (or at the least are trying to figure out just where we fit into this 'schoolyard' dilemma), I want to remind anyone responding to this thread that we have had to move threads concerning this debate before and if this becomes a 'boycotting' style thread, this too will be moved to Activism or 'off the board' if it violates Forum Guidelines.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

"Cloth diaper consumers come in all shapes and sizes, but the majority of the women participating in online cloth diapering communities are the sweet mommy type. These are the women who make me gag and roll my eyes; the women I secretly admire. They can most easily be recognized by their e-mail signature lines, the ones that read, "Megan, loving wife to Mitch; Mommy of Madison (3/96), Marvin (6/98), Manny (2/00) and Moe (5/02)." They all have husbands and a tribe of perfect children. They bake cookies from scratch (that are actually edible) and bake them even when it isn't a holiday. Worse, some of them know how to bake healthy, vegan cookies that taste surprisingly good, something I've never figured out how to do. They sew and scrapbook and have souls of sugar."

Oh, how I wish that were totally true







it's funny though that someone would think that about most CD mommies :LOL

in reality it should read: (at least for me)

The mommies who have mountains of laundry but diapers are always washed and folded, not that they stay folded for very long b/c the kiddos have them from one end of the house to another. Their houses are messy most of the time, when it is clean it's for company. They hardly ever buy thier kids' clothes b/c it would not only cover those diapers but also take away from diaper spending money. The women who will spend countless hours at the computer to nab "just one" elusive diaper....those crazy ladies who have nothing better to talk about than poop and pee all day long, and who hope their children never potty train so they can continue to buy diapers. :LOL


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rwikene_
*
The mommies who have mountains of laundry but diapers are always washed and folded, not that they stay folded for very long b/c the kiddos have them from one end of the house to another. Their houses are messy most of the time, when it is clean it's for company. They hardly ever buy thier kids' clothes b/c it would not only cover those diapers but also take away from diaper spending money. The women who will spend countless hours at the computer to nab "just one" elusive diaper....those crazy ladies who have nothing better to talk about than poop and pee all day long, and who hope their children never potty train so they can continue to buy diapers. :LOL*
Ohhh, that's me to a T, mama!









:LOL


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

Oops, there's one part that isn't me...

Quote:

They hardly ever buy thier kids' clothes b/c it would not only cover those diapers but also take away from diaper spending money.
I'm addicted to eBay, so I buy too much clothing too.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

As I was reading the "real" CDing mama description, my ds went running past me waving his clean diapers in the air and squealing. LOL. I went over at his diaper stacking area to see all of his clean, previously stacked, dipes scattered among his mega blocks, on the bed, down the hall...everywhere.

Oh, the timing was spectacular. lol


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes, I would agree that we could all write our own personal, true description of ourselves as cloth diapering mommas.

But hey, if someone wants to label me a Betty Crocker, I won't fight it and I'll warm up a Hot Pocket for them when they come over! :LOL


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Interesting article; I'm impressed that she wrote it w/o taking sides. It will be interesting to see if it brings further attention to the debate.


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Quote:

and I'll warm up a Hot Pocket for them when they come over! :LOL








and serve it to them on our fine china (i.e. a paper plate)


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

soul of sugar my a$$.

i thought it was pretty well-written, aside from her gross generalization about the type of woman who cloth diapers.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

That nice, well-meaning author has no idea what a bitchy lunatic I am regardless of cloth diapering! LOL!! I hate scrapbooking, I do cook a mean frozen pizza, and rarely fold diapers (I leave them in the laundry basket unless company is coming). I too spend way too much time on the computer looking for the latest and greatest diaper. And though I choose not to think too much about the patent thing, though it may affect me someday.

I feel for the reseller wahms who are caught in the middle. They are at the mercy of customers who talk about boycots on either side, and I'm sure they wonder if they'll ever get rid of all their stock. Or if HH sell well for them, that they'll be forced to no longer wholesale them. OTOH, all this talk may just spurr business. Either way, I'd be concerned!


----------



## lazydaisy (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lkblair_
*Interesting article; I'm impressed that she wrote it w/o taking sides. It will be interesting to see if it brings further attention to the debate.*
Did I read the right article? To me, it was pretty clear whose side she was on. Or did I not pick up sarcasm on your post?

Oh, and I'm bemused that a site called "Busy Parent" or whatever published a gossip column like that. Sorry, busy parents only read their tabloids while standing in line at the grocery store!


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lazydaisy_
*Did I read the right article? To me, it was pretty clear whose side she was on. Or did I not pick up sarcasm on your post?*
Honestly, it didn't seem to me that she tooks sides when I read it the first time. In re-reading, I can see that she does seem to lean to one side over the other, but she is still pretty even-handed, IMHO. I don't think she was insulting to either side, though it would have been a better article if more details had been discussed. The one place she gets a little persnickity is talking about the diaper-buying mammas. I'd love to know how many of us actually fit in that little stereotypical mold of hers; I know I sure as heck don't!


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

:LOL @ the real CD mommy !









I have to say, I have tried to stay out of this debate... and while I use both lines of diapers, I feel that this whole thing is getting out of control.

Let me just ask each and everyone of you who think MoE is out of line 1 question.

If you had a product that YOU invented, and you got a patent on it.... wouldn't you want to make the money you were due?

Now think on that before answering.

I personally would want 'my due' if it was me.. so I don't think she is in the wrong.

HOWEVER, I do feel that her patent does not apply to ALL pocket diapers.

Her patent clearly states SNAPS, so everyone using aplix/velcro should not be affected by this patent.

Unfortunately, I think it will come down to who has more money to pay the attorney's in the long run


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

i thought it was pretty well-written, aside from her gross generalization about the type of woman who cloth diapers.
Ditto


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JodiM_
*
Let me just ask each and everyone of you who think MoE is out of line 1 question.

If you had a product that YOU invented, and you got a patent on it.... wouldn't you want to make the money you were due?
*
Sure - if I *invented* something.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JodiM_
*
Let me just ask each and everyone of you who think MoE is out of line 1 question.

If you had a product that YOU invented, and you got a patent on it.... wouldn't you want to make the money you were due?

Now think on that before answering.

I personally would want 'my due' if it was me.. so I don't think she is in the wrong.

*
Of course I would, if *I* invented the concept. That doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Bridgett (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you all for stopping by and reading my column. I really enjoyed reading your comments. You are all great fun! Pass the Hot Pockets, will ya?

Bridgett


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

>>If you had a product that YOU invented, and you got a patent on it.... wouldn't you want to make the money you were due?<<

I understand Tereson must feel pretty deflated and frustrated after all the money and effort that getting a patent must have taken, but at the end of the day there were snap and velcro pocket diapers prior to fuzzibunz (I've owned a couple of different ones) and therefore noone has even a moral obligation IMO to honour the patent (let alone a legal obligation).

I read the article, I haven't re-read it and don't remember if it had a particular spin. I think the CD mamas comment was a little tongue in cheek.


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

Such a pocket dipe fan! When you say hot pocket I think of a diaper that needs a changing in a PU-"wow that's toxic waste" kinda way.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rwikene_
*

The mommies who have mountains of laundry but diapers are always washed and folded, not that they stay folded for very long b/c the kiddos have them from one end of the house to another. Their houses are messy most of the time, when it is clean it's for company.*




THIS IS ME






















I do make the boys clothing and my own.....

Another thing we need to add

Ladies who don't sleep they go to work when the kids go to sleep get up with the kids, sometimes going one 3 hours of sleep...LOL









Liz


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

I never heard about it before, because I haven't been on the boards for a while. What a shame. Not all pocket dipes fit the same, and for a patent to put on all pocket diapers, means that I won't be able to get any more. I had true problems with my FB on my ds. I am very disappointed by all of this.

Beth


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bridgett_
*Thank you all for stopping by and reading my column. I really enjoyed reading your comments. You are all great fun! Pass the Hot Pockets, will ya?

Bridgett*
HEY! Glad to have you Bridgett . . . lively gang here, but in spite of our 3 hour night-time naps, our messy houses, our inability to actually keep up with flylady







: and our lack of desire to make vegan brownies - WE ARE A COOL CROWD OF CLOTH CONNOISSEURS!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:

"Cloth diaper consumers come in all shapes and sizes, but the majority of the women participating in online cloth diapering communities are the sweet mommy type. These are the women who make me gag and roll my eyes; the women I secretly admire. They can most easily be recognized by their e-mail signature lines, the ones that read, "Megan, loving wife to Mitch; Mommy of Madison (3/96), Marvin (6/98), Manny (2/00) and Moe (5/02)." They all have husbands and a tribe of perfect children. They bake cookies from scratch (that are actually edible) and bake them even when it isn't a holiday. Worse, some of them know how to bake healthy, vegan cookies that taste surprisingly good, something I've never figured out how to do. They sew and scrapbook and have souls of sugar."
I saw this brought up in the other thread that was put in Activism. The whole article was so good, it's too bad this paragraph ruined it.

But maybe I'm lacking the ability to be tongue in cheek lately?

My Dh knows how to make mint brownies with eggs, white processed granulated sugar, enriched bleached white flour....:LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

They all have husbands and a tribe of perfect children. They bake cookies from scratch (that are actually edible) and bake them even when it isn't a holiday. Worse, some of them know how to bake healthy, vegan cookies that taste surprisingly good, something I've never figured out how to do. They sew and scrapbook and have souls of sugar."
So if i cant bake/cook and dont scrapbook... do i have to give up my cd'ing license???







:LOL


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

That's me, too! Around here 'from scratch' means I opened a mix and added water, oil and egg.

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Yes, I would agree that we could all write our own personal, true description of ourselves as cloth diapering mommas.

But hey, if someone wants to label me a Betty Crocker, I won't fight it and I'll warm up a Hot Pocket for them when they come over! :LOL*


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lkblair_
*Honestly, it didn't seem to me that she tooks sides when I read it the first time. In re-reading, I can see that she does seem to lean to one side over the other, but she is still pretty even-handed, IMHO. I don't think she was insulting to either side, though it would have been a better article if more details had been discussed. The one place she gets a little persnickity is talking about the diaper-buying mammas. I'd love to know how many of us actually fit in that little stereotypical mold of hers; I know I sure as heck don't!*

Actually I think she was definitely on the anti-FB side because of this part:

"Trying to patent a diaper is like trying to patent sex -- absolutely ludicrous. Can you imagine someone saying, "I invented the missionary position!" Not likely. But members of the cloth diapering community have been at each other's throats due to one woman's proclamation that she invented the pocket diaper. This would be really funny if it weren't for the fact that the United States Patent and Trademark Office actually approved the patent. Yes, you heard right. There is now a patent for a pocket diaper."

It was interesting reading, though. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Modesto Doula (Dec 2, 2001)

I dont want to totally kill this thread... I think this article was well written, even if she doesnt stand entirely ON the line, she certainly was fair to both sides. A great trying-not-to-take-sides editorial...

The only thing I have to mention other than whats said above is that Hot Pockets are made by Stouffers, which is a part of Nestle Foods. Betty Crocker, also is part of Nestle Foods... And there is none of either in my house.







If I say anything more this thread will pack up and leave for activism... (Hmm... something to get us diapering mommas outta here for some fresh air, though...







)

But I do have a Duncan Hines Brownie mix... Wanna share?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the reminder about Nestle, but I just used 'Betty Crocker' b/c it is the 'kick around' term for 'home-maker' that is recognized. However, my husband has yet to find a replacement for Hot Pockets, boy does he like those things.

Uggh - Nestle.

And thanks for not veering too much and yet, giving that gentle reminder!


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I find the article odd and disturbing (generalizations and characterizations). But maybe it will draw some interest to cloth diapers - and that would be a good thing.

Better go to activism and find out what's wrong with nestle.


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

One more thing







The comment about it being ludicrous to patent a diaper. A diaper is a product - design patents do just that. You can patent a carton design (say a new style cereal box)- heck you can even patent a spoon with nine holes in it - if you are the first and can prove no prior art and prove that it is unique from other like items.

Sex positions are entirely different - they are not a product, although very functional LOL.


----------



## Bridgett (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow. Your comments on what has been called a "gross generalization" and "stereotype" of the cloth diapering mother really deserve a response and an apology. I honestly didn't mean to offend anyone by exaggerating the charms of CDing mamas. As a writer, I find this type of feedback invaluable. I intend to revise the document and replace the phrase "the majority of the women" with something less inclusive. If the article is ever reprinted elsewhere, you'll see the change.

I must say, your response surprised me. I've received a lot of mail regarding this column and no one else mentioned this issue. I did have several people complain about my use of the "b" word, something none of you here at MDC commented on. I guess that just goes to show we truly are a diverse community.

The diversity of the online CD community is something I really cherish and admire. We come from many different backgrounds and live a variety of lifestyles. The coexistence of so many diverse religious beliefs is something I find especially admirable. Religion has the potential to really divide people, but I've never seen that in the cloth diapering community. I think it's awesome! Maybe I'll write a column about diversity among natural families.

Thanks again for all your comments and for reading my column.

Bridgett


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bridgett_
*I did have several people complain about my use of the "b" word, something none of you here at MDC commented on.*
Speaking for myself, I can't complain about that word because it suits me so well.








:
















Actually, it's not me that's the b*, it's my evil twin sister/split personality. She gets out every once in a while, but I manage to keep her in check.


----------



## Modesto Doula (Dec 2, 2001)

I wasn't offended in the least about the major exaggerations and generalizations about the charm of us mommas... In fact, I'd probably be a happier person if it was me.
The only thing that I dont like about them is that it makes cloth diapering mommas seem like just so many more Martha Stewarts, which I have to say I doubt many of us are.
I dont have a perfect family, dont cook unless it comes from a box (my DH cooks), dont make vegan cookies, and probably wouldnt want to eat them if I could







... We are old fashioned meat eaters, with an SUV and a dying lawn. We are average people, who made a decision to do something a little out of the norm.

Making us look too good makes other moms think that CDs happen only in the best of circumstances. To me its kinda like most portrayals of breastfeeding in the media, with the mom in a nightgown and baby naked, both like they dont have a care in the world... The "real" nursing mom is sitting in a parking lot nursing her baby cause the grocery store doesn't have a place to sit, and they have two more stops to make, but you'd never know they left the house by the way the media portrays it. Its turned into an unattainable ideal, one that "normal" people don't bother to try, cause they dont feel like Martha Stewarts... KWIM? Maybe its just me. I dont mind saying Im not perfect... And Id rather wash dipes than dust.


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Modesto Doula_
*To me its kinda like most portrayals of breastfeeding in the media, with the mom in a nightgown and baby naked, both like they dont have a care in the world... The "real" nursing mom is sitting in a parking lot nursing her baby cause the grocery store doesn't have a place to sit, and they have two more stops to make, but you'd never know they left the house by the way the media portrays it. Its turned into an unattainable ideal, one that "normal" people don't bother to try, cause they dont feel like Martha Stewarts... KWIM? Maybe its just me. I dont mind saying Im not perfect... And Id rather wash dipes than dust.







*


----------



## Safemommy (Jul 22, 2002)

About patenting products -- I took a college patent law class (oh, now there's a class you need toothpicks to hold your eyes open for! :LOL) and did you know that Harley Davidson patented the SOUND of the Harley? You can patent about ANYTHING if you can prove you invented it and it's unique to your product.

I guess I'll refrain from posting my opinion on patenting fuzzy bunz and just say....I wish people could be business people without feeling the need to back-stab.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

The problem I had with the generalization is that it made it seem like cloth diapering was something an average mom could never do- you'd have to be vegan and have four perfect kids. That's not true. Cloth diapering moms are diverse.

In the last generation everyone used cloth and they were diverse- remember your friends' moms? I don't remember any Martha Stewart perfect moms. What cloth have to do with that? That was offensive to me.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

The article was great, but I agree that the generalization was somewhat offensive. I try really hard to give people I meet the impression that cloth diapering (and breastfeeding) are better, and not any more inconvienient than the modern alternatives. I "flaunt" my cloth diapers and my slings and the fact I breastfeed as much as possible to communicate that any "type" of person can do it. I get upset when I am "categorized" as a "supermom" just because I do what's best for my kids, and I am SOOO not the type of mom described in the article. I've been seen sitting in my car, nursing a baby while changing a diaper, trying to keep my older kids from jumping on the backseat, in the parking lot of Wally World-more than once. I am just now getting back into cooking dinner for my family since DD was born almost 6 months ago. My floor ALWAYS has cheerios stuck to it, and there's usually a "WHAT is THAT??" smell somewhere in the house. That's my life, and I love it. So I'm just hopeful that one day "natural" parents will be portrayed as normal parents that make educated choices for their families, because I feel that is the true picture.

Wow, that's quite a







I just got on...


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I didn't take offense to it - I liked the 'wit' behind the writing, but I gotta agree with you . . . SAHM, WOHM or WAHM moms have their hands full.

I wrote an article called: *The Java Jive - The 'dance' for mom's morning cup of coffee.
*
Basically, it was my attempt to get from my bedroom to the kitchen one morning for that first cup of coffee. Took 45 minutes, literally!!! That was with just the girls - and now, with Kenny, there are mornings when I don't get any coffee if I don't get up before everyone around 5:30 ish or so!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I liked the article. I'm really hard to offend, even with wide generalizations. I wish I was like the author's description... I have guilt that I could always be a better fill-in-the-blank, do such-and-such better, etc.

I find cloth diapering mamas run the full gamut, just like any group of diverse people. For example, though we seem to be radical in some of our beliefs, we're quite common in others. Despite how liberal we seem to some, we tend to vote republican (or sometimes libertarian) most of the time... a contradiction to many of my crunchy, cd, vegetarian, homeschooling friends.

Wouldn't it be easy if we were all the same? Wouldn't it also be boring?







I really enjoy hearing others views as different as they may be from mine. It certainly doesn't offend me that other people don't agree with the way we think or do things (but I wish I liked to cook, clean, be nice all the time, etc!! Bet DH wishes I did too! :LOL!!)


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I wasn't offended by the generalization of the "cloth diapering mommy" type....in reality I strive to be those things







I was just offering another type of "mommy" who in reality is me more often than not.

I thought the article was nice, and gave people something to think about. Cloth diapering isn't often in the news or media, I do appriciate that it was put in the forefront of someone's mind, even if for just a moment.


----------



## Safemommy (Jul 22, 2002)

One thing I totally liked and agreed with about the article was the level of relationship WAHM's have with their customers and vice versa.

I am the type of person who will drive 20 miles for good service rather than go across the street where they are rude. I also like to support the "small town" business and steer clear of the Walmarts when I can.

When I am looking at a WAHM that I haven't bought from before, I ALWAYS read the info they provide about themselves. I think that is part of my decision making process -- I want to be sure I'm buying from someone nice, like me!









Anyway, I like the personal relationship I have with those that make my kids' diapers. Anyone ever talk to the MAKER of Pampers? It's really a unique relationship we have!


----------



## Whackers Mama (Jul 13, 2003)

I completely agree! I support WAHM's first as the customer service is usually there. I refuse to go where I am treated poorly.

I have no qualms about telling the latest phone guy that the one before him was rude and not interested in customer service (just did that 2 weeks ago in fact!)

I cannot help it! I feel like being progressive means you're actually coming back to good customer service. It's been missing for quite some time.

For example:
Just before April, IBM gave us 2 weeks to pack and move here (5 hours across state). We had a hard time finding a rental house. Most realtors said they couldn't help us once one house turned us away (no one wants renters with 3 kids, 2 dogs and at the time, 2 cats). No one could give a hoot that we needed a place.

Then Rosemary came along and submitted us all over, talked to the realtors and owners in person and found us a house on a private lake with a private beach. She worked like crazy and we got the place 2 days before we moved.

My phone guy had asked about the house and upon hearing that, told me no one needs to do more than what the first 3 realtors did. I said, he was right BUT that when we decide to buy in a year or two, who do you think we will go to?

Rosemary.

Which reminds me, I have postpartum cloth pads on one site. I had someone inquire about other sizes and needing them within 3 weeks. I didn't just send her away, I FOUND her 3 other sites (basically competition) that sells them. I haven't heard back again from her -- I only hope someday she'll remember me and send business my way.


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

The only part that offended me was the idea of VEGAN brownies







Brownies are just one thing that can't be properly vegan-ized! :LOL


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Ohhhh, I disagree! There is a kicking vegan maple-walnut brownie recipe in the Vegan Planet cookbook! Nothing better in the whole world!

Yooper


----------

